# ecken und kanten abrunden



## drummond (9. Juli 2007)

hallo,
habe das hier

http://www.badongo.com/pic/803420

haette gern das hier

http://www.badongo.com/pic/803428

was tun

hab die filter schon ausprobiert.. manche funktionieren bei geringen aufloesungen als alternative.. aber es muss doch eine moeglichkeit geben zb raster oder auch gitter an den ecken und kanten abzurunden (und wenn moeglich die intensitaet einzustellen) !?
danke, kai


----------



## tobee (9. Juli 2007)

Das könntest du mit der Kreisauswahl realisieren.
Einfach ein Quadrat zeichnen und mit der Kreiswahl die Rundungen "entfernen"


----------



## drummond (9. Juli 2007)

geht aber nich nur um 90 grad kanten auch spitze und stumpfe winkel muessen "abgerundet" werden, wisst ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Juli 2007)

Warum nicht mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen?
Einfach das Raster einblenden und Geraden und Kurven zeichnen.


Alex


----------



## drummond (9. Juli 2007)

danke erstmal.. nur bei ca 150 ecken und kanten ist mir das ein wenig muehsam


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Juli 2007)

Dann schreib das doch auch vorher rein. Erkläre bitte etwas genauer was du machen willst? Sind es nur einfache Kreuze oder komplexere Formen?


Alex


----------



## drummond (10. Juli 2007)

es is eine welt bestehend aus breiten und laengen geraden.. diese stehen in verschiedenen verhaltnisses zueinander..
..im notfall mach ichs per hand mit den pfaden in einem viertel der weltkugel und spiegel das, weil eh symetrisch.. hab inzwischen auch ne kleine loesung gefunden.. gauscher weichzeicher und dann wieder ordentlich kontrast.. nich das gelbe vom ei aber ok..


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja noch das hier:
http://www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/round-edges/

Warscheinlich fast genauso wie du es jetzt machst aber vielleicht ist es ja so sauberer. Be mir klappt es komischerweise nicht. 
Weder mit Kontrast noch Tonwertkorrektur ändert sich was. Naja..


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Juli 2007)

Das ganze geht entweder wenn man einen neuen Kanal erstellt und dort nach Anleitung vorgeht oder man erstellt die weißen Formen gleich auf einer schwarzen Ebene.


Alex


----------



## drummond (10. Juli 2007)

tut mir leid.. beides versteh ich nicht ganz.. kannst du das bitte kurz erlaeutern?


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Juli 2007)

Beispiel:

Neues Projekt mit schwarzem Hintergrund

Auf dem Hintergrund und 90 Grad Formen  in der Farbe weiß erstellen.

Filter- Weichzeichner - Gaußscher - Einstellung 5

Strg+L und die beiden äußeren Regler verschieben bis es gefällt.


Alex


----------



## XenonTaurus (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte neulich selber nach so etwas gesucht und bin auf dieses sehr ausführliche Tutorial gestoßen, dass es zum Download als .pdf - Datei gibt. Würde ich empfehlen für jeden Einsteiger was abgerundete Ecken betrifft.

http://www.flashforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136610

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

XenonTaurus


----------



## kuhlmaehn (10. Juli 2007)

@Alexander  Ah danke das war mein Fehler, ich habs mit einer neuen Ebene gemacht


----------

